# HT Speaker System Upgrade Dilemma



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm looking at upgrading my current HT system (KEF E305). I had swapped the subwoofer that came with it for an SVS PB-2000 and aside from the re-energized bass, it's just not doing it for me (upgradeititis?!).

Given the fact that I live in Canada (and that the exchange rate is not fantastic), both options below are roughly the same price. Looking for some direction / help on which of the following options offers the best bang for the buck. My budget for the 5.0 system is maximum $1,800 CAD.

Option 1 (from a local dealer) - $1,400 CAD
Front : KEF Q500 Towers ($600 CAD/ pair)
Center : KEF Q200 Center ($400 CAD)
Surround : KEF Q100 Bookshelves ($400 CAD/pair)

Option 2 (direct from SVS) - approx. 1,305 CAD to 1,885 CAD
Front : SVS Prime Bookshelves ($500 USD/ pair = $580 CAD / pair) or Prime Towers ($1000 USD/ pair = $1,160 CAD / pair)
Center : SVS Prime Center ($350 USD = $410 CAD)
Surround : SVS Prime Satellites ($270 USD/ pair = $315 CAD/pair)

The system is powered by a Denon AVR-X4000 and is mainly used for movies and sports in a 16'x12'x9' room (seating position is 13 feet from the TV).

I'm already an SVS fan and a KEF fan (somewhat) because of the PB-2000 and my current system, however I want to make sure that I'm getting the best value. Also, the local dealer doesn't have the KEF's setup for auditioning (apparently due to too much Boxing Week shopper traffic). I would love to audition both (I know that SVS extends their bill of rights to Canada) but the local dealer would not refund an opened / used system. I would only get an in-store credit.

Looking forward to your recommendations and sorry for the lengthy post! Any other recommendations are most welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Those configurations you're looking at will be a big upgrade from the E305 so either way it's sure to please. Which speaker system to choose depends more on personal preference - visual as well as audible - so it would be tough for anyone to give you much guidance there. What I can say though is the KEF would likely have a brighter sound than the SVS so depending up your personal preferences and room acoustics it might be worth keeping those tendencies in mind.

Your room is roughly 1700 ^ft3 so a PB-2000 should do pretty well, unless you like an awful lot of bass. What doesn't work for you with that subwoofer? Is the space fully enclosed or does it open to the rest of the house?


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, i think as the jMan, the tech you've selected is potentially of a very refined list of innovations. I have NOT listened to the newest KEF technology, since this is a speaker builder that is always spoken of in high appreciation e.g. great reviews. 
With regard to KEF my only suggestion is: Do Not buy without first listening to and reading the reviews for the recent addition of the "LS50 Meta" not the new LS50. Steve Gutenberg the Audiopheliac on YouTube does a great comp with nice B&W speakers (my preferred speaker co.)






If i were in the market i would try listening to the LS50Meta first off. 

And in consideration of SVS i have listened to zero of their products. But i have read many of this speaker builder's early posts here on Home Theater Shack (HTS). Eminently knowledgeable speaker builder and as honest as God itself. i have always been impressed with the willingness to share his knowledge as well. I do not believe he would make anything that was not the best value and sound quality at every price point.

But again you are wise to make all efforts to actually hear your choices..., in your home is best, if possible. Making sure to listen to some ideas about setup specifics e.g. distance from side walls and esp back walls.

Bottom line: if you ever get a chance to listen to the LS50 Meta - i wish you would let us know here at HTS 
Choose Wisely and Enjoy in Good Health


----------

